# 2N with KingKutter Finish Mower



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

Finish mowing with the 2N..edro:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpIUt8kj0HU"]*CLICK HERE*[/ame]


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Blue sky Ford purrring like kitten golf coarse finish....naaaa that's having to much fun.


----------



## smokedragon (Jun 11, 2014)

What size finish mower do you run?


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

love the video, ken 

that's my setup too. are u in 2nd or 3rd there?


----------



## smokedragon (Jun 11, 2014)

I hope he is in 2nd........I couldn't imagine mowing in 3rd.


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

i never mow in 3rd myself, but i've got a lot of slopes on my lawn, and because the grass [sic] grows a lot faster in some spots than others, i tend to end up with some pretty thick stuff in places which requires slower going. i could see using 3rd if the whole thing is nice and flat and mowed frequently enough (that lets me out) to keep it under control.


----------

